# Which BOV is best?



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Ok I am looking around for a good BOV for my Z31 turbo. I need to know which one you guys prefer. I am looking at a few but what do you guys like?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Ok I am looking around for a good BOV for my Z31 turbo. I need to know which one you guys prefer. I am looking at a few but what do you guys like?



TurboXS is supposeely the easiest one to mount , since it doesn't need a flange. Just a pipe and hose. Ones like the Greddy Type-S or Type R need a flange , but might work better in our application.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

i just bought a greddy type-s, but don't have it installed yet... i'll let you know how it turns out when i do next week.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have installed a bunch of the apexi adjustable bov's for some of my customers and they work awesome- I just bought a cheapo one yesterday though- 30 bucks from my distributor! Made by auto technica---some goofball company that makes european crap. If it doesnt work I only spent 30 bucks so................


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I have installed a bunch of the apexi adjustable bov's for some of my customers and they work awesome- I just bought a cheapo one yesterday though- 30 bucks from my distributor! Made by auto technica---some goofball company that makes european crap. If it doesnt work I only spent 30 bucks so................


The big question would be how much boost can it hold.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude, Eric......Itll hold like 80 psi bro- no joke

I dont know how much itll hold- we will see- I am assuming like 18 maybe


----------

